# When do their coats change?



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

We picked our puppy because had had the most tan color at eight weeks but mainly all black. Heres a pic of him and then momma. Don't have daddy with me but he looks just like mom but bigger.

Mom.



Lex


----------



## nlachner (Apr 11, 2007)

Jak was almost all black at 8 weeks, and at 8 months he is definitely a black/tan bi-colour, but his coat is still changing pretty dramatically, especially around the head, neck, and back thighs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He will most likely be a classic black and tan like mom! Cute pup!


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

My first GSD Rocki looked a lot like yours at 8 weeks.

She gradually changed color to a classic B&T!

A lot of fun to watch the color change!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandi's mom was all black and her dad was "normal" black and tan shepherd color w/ the black saddle. Mandi started out with mostly black and has been getting more and more tan as she gets older. She has some white on her legs in between the tan and blsck as well as on her tummy. About 2 months age she got a few stray white hairs on her back...they are noticeable, but not predominant and do not seem to multiply. Is she then considered a sable? Here is a picture of her back where the white hairs are visable and the side of her where the rest of her coloring is visable....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is not a sable, but a black & tan, possibly will get a bitch stripe down her back. It is so cool to watch the coat change as the pup ages!
Onyx is a bi-color and I was not familiar with that, so for the first month or so, I had to wonder what she would end up like. Bi-colors generally stay the same as the puppy coat color, and she hasn't changed much at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if a male has that stripe down it's back what's it called???


> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlShe is not a sable, but a black & tan, possibly will get a bitch stripe down her back. It is so cool to watch the coat change as the pup ages!
> Onyx is a bi-color and I was not familiar with that, so for the first month or so, I had to wonder what she would end up like. Bi-colors generally stay the same as the puppy coat color, and she hasn't changed much at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Mom is gorgeous. she looks like she is blk&red to me. you're pup is going to be a looker. i have a blk&red male. when he was 9 weeks old he looked like he was blk&tan to me. i spoke with his breeder about his color because he didn't look like he was blk&red. she told me not to worry he's going to get darker and he did. now at 15 months he's a deep red and the black is really rich in color. as time went on you could see his color changing. i've always had blk&tan Shepherds. this is my first blk&red. "you gotta love them Sheps".


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadif a male has that stripe down it's back what's it called???


Still a bitch stripe


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I refer to her as my "Neopolitan" shepherd as she is currently red, white and black...just like the ice cream!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a question about their coats...when do they get the fluffy "adult" fur? I notice that some of the pups I see on here have the adult fur look and Mandalays fur is still very smooth and puppyish. The fur around her neck has gotten a little longer, but not on her stomach or back. Her tail is getting a little bit of a "fringe" to it, but not like a typical adult shepherd. Her mom and dad both had typical GSD hair (not long haired, but definitely not this "smooth collie" look). 

(Mandalay will be 8 months old next week)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Guard hairs come out at about 7 or 8 months, or atleast Morgan's did. Otto is similar in color ot your girl, he's only 4 months. Half puppy fur and half wavy adult fur - he's starting the get his feathers on his tail and butt.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I just noticed that KC's hair is getting thicker. Still short but much thicker now. KC and Mandalay are only a week apart in age. 
Having each of the pups with a different coat really makes things hard to know. lol


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayI have a question about their coats...when do they get the fluffy "adult" fur? I notice that some of the pups I see on here have the adult fur look and Mandalays fur is still very smooth and puppyish. The fur around her neck has gotten a little longer, but not on her stomach or back. Her tail is getting a little bit of a "fringe" to it, but not like a typical adult shepherd. Her mom and dad both had typical GSD hair (not long haired, but definitely not this "smooth collie" look).
> 
> (Mandalay will be 8 months old next week)


I do not know if this helps at all but one of our dogs (male GSD) has a "plushier" (is that even a word







??) coat. It started showing up around 3-4 months and spread across his body (started as a stripe down the middle) But he also had a plushier coat as a small pup as well. You could just kindof tell.

Our female (have not had her since a small pup so not sure what she looked like then) has a tighter coat, less fluff in the tail and with what appears to be very little undercoat especially compared to our male. It is more "smooth" like you describe.

So, what I am saying is that maybe that is just the way your pup's coat is going to be?? not sure, but like I said we have a female GSD with a very smooth, tight coat. She has gotten a little more fluffy around the neck but that is about it.

Very pretty girl by the way


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

Mandalay,
Your pup looks just like my Posi!!


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, and she is mixed with a little collie!! LOL! She definitely does not have your typical GSD fur. Obviously, right? It's realllly soft and sleek, I've never seen anything like it. Maybe just enough border collie in her to make it soft but not long! She got this fur at 4 monthes.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chase was smooth and stayed that way. Except for the hair on his tail and under his neck, he is very close coated. Charm was a dusty color, and looked almost like a blue pup. Thought she would be faded. With a change of food she's now a glossy black, and the tan is darkening. The places that were dusty in color now have patches of red peeking through the black. She had white guard hairs on he neck and in spots on her back, so I assume she will have bitch striping down her back. She was a close coated pup, but she's looking more full now. I think she will get a thicker coat in a few months.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

It has been getting colder here in chicago and I have noticed that Mandalays fur has started to get fuller in some areas...is this most likely her adult fur coming in or will she get this at the start of winter every year? She sheds enough as it is...I cant imagine what a molting GSD will be come spring if this is a seasonal thing.


----------

